# Hindi bagay



## zhonglin

Is the following Tagalog/Engish sentence is correct

Hindi bagay sa kanya mag suot ng ganyan dahil mataba siya - It does not suit her to wear clothes like that because she's fat

 Please advise, thank you in advance.


----------



## DotterKat

zhonglin said:


> Is the following Tagalog/Engish sentence is correct
> 
> Hindi bagay sa kanya mag suot ng ganyan dahil mataba siya - It does not suit her to wear clothes like that because she's fat
> 
> Please advise, thank you in advance.



Strictly speaking, no.
Based on colloquial usage, yes.
First, recall the differences between _ng_ and _nang_. A quick and general rule to remember is to use _ng_ if the word that follows is a noun. In your sentence, the speaker objects to the way or manner something is done (specifically, in the manner how a particular person is dressed) and this is expressed as _ganyan_ (in such a manner, in that manner). Ganyan is an adverb, not a noun. Thus, the proper marker is _nang_.

So your sentence becomes:

Hindi bagay sa kanya magsuot nang ganyan dahil mataba siya. It does not suit her to dress in that manner because she is fat.

This is is an acceptable sentence since the thought is clearly expressed. However, strictly speaking the Tagalog sentence requires a gerund since the speaker's objection is directed towards a certain manner of dressing, not to a particular article of clothing. 
In your original text with the base verbal form magsuot + ng, the ng marker should be followed by a noun (with or without an accompanying adjective).

Hindi bagay sa kanya magsuot(verb) ng(marker) pulang(adjective) damit(noun).

As we have already discussed, the speaker is actually objecting to a manner of dressing (gerund), not to a particular article of clothing (base verb + noun). 

Gerund: (one of the uses of a gerund is to describe how something is done)
Hindi bagay sa kanya ang *pagsusuot* nang ganyan dahil mataba siya. *Dressing* up in that manner does not suit her because she is fat.

Base verb + ng + noun: (objecting to a specific article of clothing)

Hindi bagay sa kanya magsuot ng damit na may mga pahalang na guhit dahil mataba siya. It does not suit her to wear a dress with horizontal stripes because she is fat.

Having said all that, in spoken language there is of course no difference between _ng_ and _nang_. Moreover, the choice between the base verb _magsuot_ and the gerund _pagsusuot_ is perhaps more academic than practical. As I have mentioned at the beginning, grammatically speaking the original text is wrong. Colloquially it is acceptable since the thought is clearly expressed.


----------



## zhonglin

You explained it very well. thanks a lot because I learned a lot! This thread will be a great reference for other researchers. Thanks again.


----------

